# Once Upon A Time In Hollywood



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The wife on the ball with this and has already booked seats for next Friday, can’t wait for this 9th movie. 


Gonz.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> The wife on the ball with this and has already booked seats for next Friday, can't wait for this 9th movie.
> 
> Gonz.


I can only assume with no update, that you weren't impressed?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

It was good, but not a film I would watch again.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mark R5 said:


> I can only assume with no update, that you weren't impressed?


No not at all, I loved it but it's one for Tarantino fans only I think. 
The Bruce Lee scene is excellent.

Gonz.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> No not at all, I loved it but it's one for Tarantino fans only I think.
> The Bruce Lee scene is excellent.
> 
> Gonz.


Ahh good to know. Probably one for me then rather than the better half :thumb:


----------



## JJPTT (May 24, 2019)

When Bruce gets slammed into the car I nearly fell off my chair! Also the “Did anyone order fried Sauerkraut” flamethrower scene got me too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

JJPTT said:


> When Bruce gets slammed into the car I nearly fell off my chair! Also the "Did anyone order fried Sauerkraut" flamethrower scene got me too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The audience clapped and whistled in the cinema I was in it really created a great atmosphere.

Gonz.


----------



## Mike777 (Jun 27, 2019)

Well I like the cast and old school hippie background but that's it.. I don't get the half of the movie.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Quite a fan of Tarantino but did not enjoy this.


----------

